# Cylindrical Square - $125 (Sacramento, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Apr 13, 2020)

Cylindrical Square - tools - by owner - sale
					

Selling a used Brown and Sharp cylindrical square model 558. It has a diameter of 2 7/16 inches...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## benmychree (Apr 13, 2020)

That is a very good deal


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

Mr Whooped scores again. Cylinder has some faint rust on the ends,but no pitting. Vapo -Rust should clean  it up just fine. It is an accurate as I will ever need.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice! I'm going to have to start charging a finder's fee.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 14, 2020)

Sale closed, probably sold...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 14, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> Sale closed, probably sold...



Try to keep up Bob. Nutfarmer got it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 14, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Try to keep up Bob. Nutfarmer got it.


Nutfarmer is a friend and until recently a close neighbor.  How did I miss that post?  Counting birthdays???


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

You always know where to borrow one. How is the shop coming along?


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 14, 2020)

Nutfarmer said:


> You always know where to borrow one. How is the shop coming along?


Thanks!  Work on the new shop will probably not be able to be started until this Covid-19 settles down., and even then it will probably go slowly for a while.  It is very difficult doing business because of the current problems, nobody wants to touch anything, and I can't blame them a bit...  Being retired is a big advantage for us at this time.  I will do the best I can to get things started ASAP.  Until now, just dealing with selling 2 houses and buying one has kept me totally buried in this and that constantly, some new hoops to jump every day...


----------

